# Becky got a new camera



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

she had to try it (Olympus FX-775) out right away (before wiping the glass)








Darth Pseudo









more to come (once I resize)


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Even if it's fuzzy, I'm digging the second pic. 

What are the blue dudes? (I'm not cool enough to be able to ID fish like everyone else)..  

They're beautiful!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Psuedotropheus demasoni


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice fish in the pics, ignoring the blurryness the first pic is great


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL my sister gets upset when anyone calls her Rebecca. She has so many fish pics.

The camera has a video function and comcast just upped the web storage, so I uploaded one her first vid from this camera to test it.

Anyway anyone with a fast connection who dares to see a unedited, 5.5 min, 110Mb video of the fish in the second pic. Click here http://home.comcast.net/~cekiscichlids/DEMASONI.AVI Caution this video is rated MA because of sex and violence.

We trashed the tank catching a fish for the auction and the fish just ignored the nets. Later (not in video) they were jaw-locking through it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's another blurry one. Still its not bad for having the camera about half an hour









edited smaller for size


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This one is sharp-wished she washed off the water spots.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

good reults from that camera keep it up


----------

